# Mounting error at boot



## mike99 (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi,

I'm new to NanoBSD, but have use FreeBSD in the past including compiling custom kernel, and I'm trying to install NanoBSD 10.1 to a PCEngine APU on a SD card. After detecting da0, it give me a error:

```
Mounting from ufs:/dev/ad0s1a failed with error 19
```

I can mount manually da0s1a or da0s2a and see the disk


```
mountroot> ufs:/dev/da0s1a
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/da0s1a []...
mount: /dev/ad0s3: No such file or directory
mount -o ro /dev/ad0s3 /conf/default/etc failed: dropping into /bin/sh
```


```
mountroot> ufs:/dev/da0s2a
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/da0s2a []...
mount: /dev/ad0s3: No such file or directory
mount -o ro /dev/ad0s3 /conf/default/etc failed: dropping into /bin/sh
```

/dev/ad0s3 is listed in device but I can mount it.

```
# ls /dev/da0*
/dev/da0        /dev/da0s1a     /dev/da0s2a
/dev/da0s1      /dev/da0s2      /dev/da0s3
```

I can mount manually da0sd3 on /conf/default/etc/ (Error about /media is because I tried to mount it there first but was not able to unmount it so I rebooted the board to test on /conf/default/etc/)

```
# mount /dev/da0s3 /conf/default/etc/
WARNING: /media was not properly dismounted
# ls /conf/default/etc/
.snap

# mount
/dev/da0s1a on / (ufs, local, read-only)
devfs on /dev (devfs, local, multilabel)
/dev/da0s3 on /conf/default/etc (ufs, local, soft-updates
```

If I look at /conf/default/etc/, the directory exist:

```
# ls -l /conf/default/etc/ 
total 1
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  23 Jan 27 22:10 remount
```

I don't understand why it won't boot. Also, I don't see anything about /var and /tmp as md(4) disk. If I look at fstab, from da0s1a:

```
# cat /etc/fstab 
/dev/ad0s1a / ufs ro 1 1
/dev/ad0s3 /cfg ufs rw,noauto 2 2
```

from da0s2a:

```
# cat /etc/fstab 
/dev/ad0s2a / ufs ro 1 1
/dev/ad0s3 /cfg ufs rw,noauto 2 2
```

I just don't know what to do anymore since I don't see any error.


----------



## mike99 (Jan 28, 2015)

The config for nanobsd.sh is:

```
NANO_NAME="generic"
FlashDevice generic 8g
```


Full boot:

```
PC Engines APU BIOS build date: Apr  5 2014
Reading data from file [bootorder]
SeaBIOS (version ?-20140405_120742-frink)
SeaBIOS (version ?-20140405_120742-frink)
Found coreboot cbmem console @ 7e150400
Found mainboard PC Engines APU
Relocating init from 0x000e8e71 to 0x7e1065e0 (size 39259)
Found CBFS header at 0xfffffb90
found file "bootorder" in cbmem
CPU Mhz=1000
Found 27 PCI devices (max PCI bus is 05)
Copying PIR from 0x7e160400 to 0x000f27a0
Copying MPTABLE from 0x7e161400/7e161410 to 0x000f25b0 with length 1ec
Copying ACPI RSDP from 0x7e162400 to 0x000f2590
Copying SMBIOS entry point from 0x7e16d800 to 0x000f2570
Using pmtimer, ioport 0x808
Scan for VGA option rom
EHCI init on dev 00:12.2 (regs=0xf7f08420)
Found 1 lpt ports
Found 2 serial ports
AHCI controller at 11.0, iobase f7f08000, irq 11
EHCI init on dev 00:13.2 (regs=0xf7f08520)
EHCI init on dev 00:16.2 (regs=0xf7f08620)
Searching bootorder for: /rom@img/setup
Searching bootorder for: /rom@img/memtest
OHCI init on dev 00:12.0 (regs=0xf7f04000)
OHCI init on dev 00:13.0 (regs=0xf7f05000)
OHCI init on dev 00:14.5 (regs=0xf7f06000)
OHCI init on dev 00:16.0 (regs=0xf7f07000)
Searching bootorder for: /pci@i0cf8/usb@16,2/storage@1/*@0/*@0,0
Searching bootorder for: /pci@i0cf8/usb@16,2/usb-*@1
USB MSC vendor='Multiple' product='Card  Reader' rev='1.00' type=0 removable=1
USB MSC blksize=512 sectors=15564800
All threads complete.
Scan for option roms
Running option rom at c000:0003


iPXE (http://ipxe.org) 00:00.0 C000 PCI2.10 PnP PMMpmm call arg1=1
pmm call arg1=0
+7E0DA5C0pmm call arg1=1
pmm call arg1=0
+7E03A5C0 C000
                                                                              


Searching bootorder for: /rom@genroms/pxeboot.rom

Build date: Apr  5 2014
System memory size: 2017 MB

Press F12 for boot menu.

Searching bootorder for: HALT
drive 0x000f2520: PCHS=0/0/0 translation=lba LCHS=968/255/63 s=15564800
Space available for UMB: c1000-ee800, f0000-f2520
Returned 245760 bytes of ZoneHigh
e820 map has 6 items:
  0: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 = 1 RAM
  1: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 = 2 RESERVED
  2: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 = 2 RESERVED
  3: 0000000000100000 - 000000007e14c000 = 1 RAM
  4: 000000007e14c000 - 000000007f000000 = 2 RESERVED
  5: 00000000f8000000 - 00000000f9000000 = 2 RESERVED
enter handle_19:
  NULL
Booting from Hard Disk...
Booting from 0000:7c00

1  FreeBSD
2  FreeBSD

F6 PXE
Boot:  1
Copyright (c) 1992-2014 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
        The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE #0: Tue Jan 27 17:06:36 EST 2015
    root@FBSD10.1:/usr/obj/nanobsd.generic/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
FreeBSD clang version 3.4.1 (tags/RELEASE_34/dot1-final 208032) 20140512
CPU: AMD G-T40E Processor (1000.02-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin = "AuthenticAMD"  Id = 0x500f20  Family = 0x14  Model = 0x2  Stepping = 0
  Features=0x178bfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,HTT>
  Features2=0x802209<SSE3,MON,SSSE3,CX16,POPCNT>
  AMD Features=0x2e500800<SYSCALL,NX,MMX+,FFXSR,Page1GB,RDTSCP,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x35ff<LAHF,CMP,SVM,ExtAPIC,CR8,ABM,SSE4A,MAS,Prefetch,IBS,SKINIT,WDT>
  TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
real memory  = 2115289088 (2017 MB)
avail memory = 2019676160 (1926 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 400
ACPI APIC Table: <CORE   COREBOOT>
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 2 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 2 core(s)
cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  1
random device not loaded; using insecure entropy
ioapic0 <Version 2.1> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
kbd0 at kbdmux0
random: <Software, Yarrow> initialized
module_register_init: MOD_LOAD (vesa, 0xffffffff80d942e0, 0) error 19
acpi0: <CORE COREBOOT> on motherboard
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x71 irq 8 on acpi0
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43 irq 0 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 900
acpi_timer0: <32-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x808-0x80b on acpi0
hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 950
Event timer "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 550
Event timer "HPET1" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 450
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 4.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
re0: <RealTek 8168/8111 B/C/CP/D/DP/E/F/G PCIe Gigabit Ethernet> port 0x1000-0x10ff mem 0xf7a00000-0xf7a00fff,0xf7900000-0xf7903fff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci1
re0: Using 1 MSI-X message
re0: ASPM disabled
re0: Chip rev. 0x2c000000
re0: MAC rev. 0x00200000
miibus0: <MII bus> on re0
rgephy0: <RTL8169S/8110S/8211 1000BASE-T media interface> PHY 1 on miibus0
rgephy0:  none, 10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 10baseT-FDX-flow, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 100baseTX-FDX-flow, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-master, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, 1000baseT-FDX-w
re0: Ethernet address: 00:0d:b9:35:29:e0
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 17 at device 5.0 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
re1: <RealTek 8168/8111 B/C/CP/D/DP/E/F/G PCIe Gigabit Ethernet> port 0x2000-0x20ff mem 0xf7c00000-0xf7c00fff,0xf7b00000-0xf7b03fff irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci2
re1: Using 1 MSI-X message
re1: ASPM disabled
re1: Chip rev. 0x2c000000
re1: MAC rev. 0x00200000
miibus1: <MII bus> on re1
rgephy1: <RTL8169S/8110S/8211 1000BASE-T media interface> PHY 1 on miibus1
rgephy1:  none, 10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 10baseT-FDX-flow, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 100baseTX-FDX-flow, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-master, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, 1000baseT-FDX-w
re1: Ethernet address: 00:0d:b9:35:29:e1
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 18 at device 6.0 on pci0
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
re2: <RealTek 8168/8111 B/C/CP/D/DP/E/F/G PCIe Gigabit Ethernet> port 0x3000-0x30ff mem 0xf7e00000-0xf7e00fff,0xf7d00000-0xf7d03fff irq 18 at device 0.0 on pci3
re2: Using 1 MSI-X message
re2: ASPM disabled
re2: Chip rev. 0x2c000000
re2: MAC rev. 0x00200000
miibus2: <MII bus> on re2
rgephy2: <RTL8169S/8110S/8211 1000BASE-T media interface> PHY 1 on miibus2
rgephy2:  none, 10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 10baseT-FDX-flow, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 100baseTX-FDX-flow, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-master, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, 1000baseT-FDX-w
re2: Ethernet address: 00:0d:b9:35:29:e2
ahci0: <AMD SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 AHCI SATA controller> port 0x4010-0x4017,0x4020-0x4023,0x4018-0x401f,0x4024-0x4027,0x4000-0x400f mem 0xf7f08000-0xf7f083ff irq 19 at device 17.0 on pci0
ahci0: AHCI v1.20 with 6 6Gbps ports, Port Multiplier supported
ahcich0: <AHCI channel> at channel 0 on ahci0
ahcich1: <AHCI channel> at channel 1 on ahci0
ahcich2: <AHCI channel> at channel 2 on ahci0
ahcich3: <AHCI channel> at channel 3 on ahci0
ahcich4: <AHCI channel> at channel 4 on ahci0
ahcich5: <AHCI channel> at channel 5 on ahci0
ohci0: <AMD SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB controller> mem 0xf7f04000-0xf7f04fff irq 18 at device 18.0 on pci0
usbus0 on ohci0
ehci0: <AMD SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xf7f08400-0xf7f084ff irq 17 at device 18.2 on pci0
usbus1: EHCI version 1.0
usbus1 on ehci0
ohci1: <AMD SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB controller> mem 0xf7f05000-0xf7f05fff irq 18 at device 19.0 on pci0
usbus2 on ohci1
ehci1: <AMD SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xf7f08500-0xf7f085ff irq 17 at device 19.2 on pci0
usbus3: EHCI version 1.0
usbus3 on ehci1
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 20.3 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
pcib4: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 20.4 on pci0
pci4: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib4
ohci2: <AMD SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB controller> mem 0xf7f06000-0xf7f06fff irq 18 at device 20.5 on pci0
usbus4 on ohci2
pcib5: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 21.0 on pci0
pci5: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib5
ohci3: <AMD SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB controller> mem 0xf7f07000-0xf7f07fff at device 22.0 on pci0
usbus5 on ohci3
ehci2: <AMD SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xf7f08600-0xf7f086ff at device 22.2 on pci0
usbus6: EHCI version 1.0
usbus6 on ehci2
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
orm0: <ISA Option ROM> at iomem 0xee800-0xeffff on isa0
ppc0: cannot reserve I/O port range
uart0: <16550 or compatible> at port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on isa0
uart0: console (115200,n,8,1)
uart1: <16550 or compatible> at port 0x2f8-0x2ff irq 3 on isa0
acpi_throttle0: <ACPI CPU Throttling> on cpu0
acpi_throttle1: <ACPI CPU Throttling> on cpu1
acpi_throttle1: failed to attach P_CNT
device_attach: acpi_throttle1 attach returned 6
random: unblocking device.
usbus0: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
usbus1: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
usbus2: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus3: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
ugen0.1: <ATI> at usbus0
uhub0: <ATI OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ugen1.1: <ATI> at usbus1
uhub1: <ATI EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
ugen2.1: <ATI> at usbus2
uhub2: <ATI OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus2
ugen3.1: <ATI> at usbus3
uhub3: <ATI EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus3
usbus4: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus5: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus6: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
ugen4.1: <ATI> at usbus4
uhub4: <ATI OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus4
ugen5.1: <ATI> at usbus5
uhub5: <ATI OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus5
ugen6.1: <ATI> at usbus6
uhub6: <ATI EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus6
uhub4: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub0: 5 ports with 5 removable, self powered
uhub2: 5 ports with 5 removable, self powered
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
Timecounter "TSC" frequency 1000019757 Hz quality 800
uhub5: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus6 usbus5 usbus3 usbus1
Root mount waiting for: usbus6 usbus3 usbus1
uhub6: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
uhub1: 5 ports with 5 removable, self powered
uhub3: 5 ports with 5 removable, self powered
ugen6.2: <Generic> at usbus6
umass0: <Generic Flash Card ReaderWriter, class 0/0, rev 2.01/1.00, addr 2> on usbus6
umass0:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x4001
umass0:6:0:-1: Attached to scbus6
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ad0s1a [ro]...
mountroot: waiting for device /dev/ad0s1a ...
da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus6 target 0 lun 0
da0: <Multiple Card  Reader 1.00> Removable Direct Access SCSI-4 device
da0: Serial Number 058F63666485
da0: 40.000MB/s transfers
da0: 7600MB (15564800 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 968C)
da0: quirks=0x2<NO_6_BYTE>
Mounting from ufs:/dev/ad0s1a failed with error 19.

Loader variables:
  vfs.root.mountfrom=ufs:/dev/ad0s1a
  vfs.root.mountfrom.options=ro

Manual root filesystem specification:
  <fstype>:<device> [options]
      Mount <device> using filesystem <fstype>
      and with the specified (optional) option list.

    eg. ufs:/dev/da0s1a
        zfs:tank
        cd9660:/dev/acd0 ro
          (which is equivalent to: mount -t cd9660 -o ro /dev/acd0 /)

  ?               List valid disk boot devices
  .               Yield 1 second (for background tasks)
  <empty line>    Abort manual input

mountroot> ufs:/dev/da0s1a
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/da0s1a []...
mount: /dev/ad0s3: No such file or directory
mount -o ro /dev/ad0s3 /conf/default/etc failed: dropping into /bin/sh
#
```


----------



## mike99 (Jan 28, 2015)

I saw on a FreeNAS thread that error 19 is "Operation not supported by device"
source: https://forums.freenas.org/index.php?threads/mounting-failed-with-error-19.13620/

The SD card is a Kingston 8 Gb model SD10V/8GB


----------



## mike99 (Jan 28, 2015)

I also tried a other SD card (Kingston SD4/8GB) without success so I tried PFSense 2.2 based on NanoBSD 10.1 and it works. Don't know if it can help but here the boot of PFSense:


```
Searching bootorder for: /rom@genroms/pxeboot.rom

Build date: Apr  5 2014
System memory size: 2017 MB

Press F12 for boot menu.

Searching bootorder for: HALT
drive 0x000f2520: PCHS=0/0/0 translation=lba LCHS=968/255/63 s=15564800
Space available for UMB: c1000-ee800, f0000-f2520
Returned 245760 bytes of ZoneHigh
e820 map has 6 items:
  0: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 = 1 RAM
  1: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 = 2 RESERVED
  2: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 = 2 RESERVED
  3: 0000000000100000 - 000000007e14c000 = 1 RAM
  4: 000000007e14c000 - 000000007f000000 = 2 RESERVED
  5: 00000000f8000000 - 00000000f9000000 = 2 RESERVED
enter handle_19:
  NULL
Booting from Hard Disk...
Booting from 0000:7c00

1  pfSense
2  pfSense

F6 PXE
Boot:  1
/boot/config: -h
Consoles: serial port 
BIOS drive C: is disk0
BIOS 639kB/2064688kB available memory

FreeBSD/x86 bootstrap loader, Revision 1.1
(root@pfsense-22-amd64-builder, Thu Jan 22 15:01:25 CST 2015)
Loading /boot/defaults/loader.conf
/boot/kernel/kernel text=0x1213f88 data=0x8819b0+0x357620 syms=[0x8+0x16db38+0x8+0x16accb]

Hit [Enter] to boot immediately, or any other key for command prompt.
Booting [/boot/kernel/kernel]...             
KDB: debugger backends: ddb
KDB: current backend: ddb
Copyright (c) 1992-2014 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
        The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE-p4 #0 36d7dec(releng/10.1)-dirty: Thu Jan 22 15:12:35 CST 2015
    root@pfsense-22-amd64-builder:/usr/obj.amd64/usr/pfSensesrc/src/sys/pfSense_SMP.10 amd64
FreeBSD clang version 3.4.1 (tags/RELEASE_34/dot1-final 208032) 20140512
CPU: AMD G-T40E Processor (1000.02-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin = "AuthenticAMD"  Id = 0x500f20  Family = 0x14  Model = 0x2  Stepping = 0
  Features=0x178bfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,HTT>
  Features2=0x802209<SSE3,MON,SSSE3,CX16,POPCNT>
  AMD Features=0x2e500800<SYSCALL,NX,MMX+,FFXSR,Page1GB,RDTSCP,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x35ff<LAHF,CMP,SVM,ExtAPIC,CR8,ABM,SSE4A,MAS,Prefetch,IBS,SKINIT,WDT>
  TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
real memory  = 2115289088 (2017 MB)
avail memory = 2010255360 (1917 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 400
ACPI APIC Table: <CORE   COREBOOT>
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 2 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 2 core(s)
cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  1
random device not loaded; using insecure entropy
ioapic0 <Version 2.1> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
wlan: mac acl policy registered
ipw_bss: You need to read the LICENSE file in /usr/share/doc/legal/intel_ipw/.
ipw_bss: If you agree with the license, set legal.intel_ipw.license_ack=1 in /boot/loader.conf.
module_register_init: MOD_LOAD (ipw_bss_fw, 0xffffffff80606c30, 0) error 1
ipw_ibss: You need to read the LICENSE file in /usr/share/doc/legal/intel_ipw/.
ipw_ibss: If you agree with the license, set legal.intel_ipw.license_ack=1 in /boot/loader.conf.
module_register_init: MOD_LOAD (ipw_ibss_fw, 0xffffffff80606ce0, 0) error 1
ipw_monitor: You need to read the LICENSE file in /usr/share/doc/legal/intel_ipw/.
ipw_monitor: If you agree with the license, set legal.intel_ipw.license_ack=1 in /boot/loader.conf.
module_register_init: MOD_LOAD (ipw_monitor_fw, 0xffffffff80606d90, 0) error 1
iwi_bss: You need to read the LICENSE file in /usr/share/doc/legal/intel_iwi/.
iwi_bss: If you agree with the license, set legal.intel_iwi.license_ack=1 in /boot/loader.conf.
module_register_init: MOD_LOAD (iwi_bss_fw, 0xffffffff8062e400, 0) error 1
iwi_ibss: You need to read the LICENSE file in /usr/share/doc/legal/intel_iwi/.
iwi_ibss: If you agree with the license, set legal.intel_iwi.license_ack=1 in /boot/loader.conf.
module_register_init: MOD_LOAD (iwi_ibss_fw, 0xffffffff8062e4b0, 0) error 1
iwi_monitor: You need to read the LICENSE file in /usr/share/doc/legal/intel_iwi/.
iwi_monitor: If you agree with the license, set legal.intel_iwi.license_ack=1 in /boot/loader.conf.
module_register_init: MOD_LOAD (iwi_monitor_fw, 0xffffffff8062e560, 0) error 1
random: <Software, Yarrow> initialized
module_register_init: MOD_LOAD (vesa, 0xffffffff80fb8b00, 0) error 19
kbd0 at kbdmux0
cryptosoft0: <software crypto> on motherboard
padlock0: No ACE support.
acpi0: <CORE COREBOOT> on motherboard
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x71 irq 8 on acpi0
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43 irq 0 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 900
acpi_timer0: <32-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x808-0x80b on acpi0
hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 950
Event timer "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 550
Event timer "HPET1" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 450
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 4.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
re0: <RealTek 8168/8111 B/C/CP/D/DP/E/F/G PCIe Gigabit Ethernet> port 0x1000-0x10ff mem 0xf7a00000-0xf7a00fff,0xf7900000-0xf7903fff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci1
re0: Using 1 MSI-X message
re0: ASPM disabled
re0: Chip rev. 0x2c000000
re0: MAC rev. 0x00200000
miibus0: <MII bus> on re0
rgephy0: <RTL8169S/8110S/8211 1000BASE-T media interface> PHY 1 on miibus0
rgephy0:  none, 10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 10baseT-FDX-flow, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 100baseTX-FDX-flow, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-master, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, 1000baseT-FDX-w
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 17 at device 5.0 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
re1: <RealTek 8168/8111 B/C/CP/D/DP/E/F/G PCIe Gigabit Ethernet> port 0x2000-0x20ff mem 0xf7c00000-0xf7c00fff,0xf7b00000-0xf7b03fff irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci2
re1: Using 1 MSI-X message
re1: ASPM disabled
re1: Chip rev. 0x2c000000
re1: MAC rev. 0x00200000
miibus1: <MII bus> on re1
rgephy1: <RTL8169S/8110S/8211 1000BASE-T media interface> PHY 1 on miibus1
rgephy1:  none, 10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 10baseT-FDX-flow, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 100baseTX-FDX-flow, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-master, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, 1000baseT-FDX-w
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 18 at device 6.0 on pci0
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
re2: <RealTek 8168/8111 B/C/CP/D/DP/E/F/G PCIe Gigabit Ethernet> port 0x3000-0x30ff mem 0xf7e00000-0xf7e00fff,0xf7d00000-0xf7d03fff irq 18 at device 0.0 on pci3
re2: Using 1 MSI-X message
re2: ASPM disabled
re2: Chip rev. 0x2c000000
re2: MAC rev. 0x00200000
miibus2: <MII bus> on re2
rgephy2: <RTL8169S/8110S/8211 1000BASE-T media interface> PHY 1 on miibus2
rgephy2:  none, 10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 10baseT-FDX-flow, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 100baseTX-FDX-flow, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-master, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, 1000baseT-FDX-w
ahci0: <AMD SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 AHCI SATA controller> port 0x4010-0x4017,0x4020-0x4023,0x4018-0x401f,0x4024-0x4027,0x4000-0x400f mem 0xf7f08000-0xf7f083ff irq 19 at device 17.0 on pci0
ahci0: AHCI v1.20 with 6 6Gbps ports, Port Multiplier supported
ahcich0: <AHCI channel> at channel 0 on ahci0
ahcich1: <AHCI channel> at channel 1 on ahci0
ahcich2: <AHCI channel> at channel 2 on ahci0
ahcich3: <AHCI channel> at channel 3 on ahci0
ahcich4: <AHCI channel> at channel 4 on ahci0
ahcich5: <AHCI channel> at channel 5 on ahci0
ohci0: <AMD SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB controller> mem 0xf7f04000-0xf7f04fff irq 18 at device 18.0 on pci0
usbus0 on ohci0
ehci0: <AMD SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xf7f08400-0xf7f084ff irq 17 at device 18.2 on pci0
usbus1: EHCI version 1.0
usbus1 on ehci0
ohci1: <AMD SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB controller> mem 0xf7f05000-0xf7f05fff irq 18 at device 19.0 on pci0
usbus2 on ohci1
ehci1: <AMD SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xf7f08500-0xf7f085ff irq 17 at device 19.2 on pci0
usbus3: EHCI version 1.0
usbus3 on ehci1
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 20.3 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
pcib4: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 20.4 on pci0
pci4: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib4
ohci2: <AMD SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB controller> mem 0xf7f06000-0xf7f06fff irq 18 at device 20.5 on pci0
usbus4 on ohci2
pcib5: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 21.0 on pci0
pci5: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib5
ohci3: <AMD SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB controller> mem 0xf7f07000-0xf7f07fff at device 22.0 on pci0
usbus5 on ohci3
ehci2: <AMD SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xf7f08600-0xf7f086ff at device 22.2 on pci0
usbus6: EHCI version 1.0
usbus6 on ehci2
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
orm0: <ISA Option ROM> at iomem 0xee800-0xeffff on isa0
gpioapu0: Environment returned APU
gpioapu0: Address on reg 0x24 is 0xfed80000/4275568640
gpioapu0 at iomem 0xfed80100-0xfed801ff on isa0
ppc0: cannot reserve I/O port range
uart0: <16550 or compatible> at port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on isa0
uart0: console (115200,n,8,1)
uart1: <16550 or compatible> at port 0x2f8-0x2ff irq 3 on isa0
acpi_throttle0: <ACPI CPU Throttling> on cpu0
acpi_throttle1: <ACPI CPU Throttling> on cpu1
acpi_throttle1: failed to attach P_CNT
device_attach: acpi_throttle1 attach returned 6
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
IPsec: Initialized Security Association Processing.
random: unblocking device.
usbus0: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus1: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
usbus2: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus3: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
ugen0.1: <ATI> at usbus0
uhub0: <ATI OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ugen1.1: <ATI> at usbus1
uhub1: <ATI EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
ugen2.1: <ATI> at usbus2
uhub2: <ATI OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus2
ugen3.1: <ATI> at usbus3
uhub3: <ATI EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus3
usbus4: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus5: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus6: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
ugen4.1: <ATI> at usbus4
uhub4: <ATI OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus4
ugen5.1: <ATI> at usbus5
uhub5: <ATI OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus5
ugen6.1: <ATI> at usbus6
uhub6: <ATI EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus6
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
Timecounter "TSC" frequency 1000020533 Hz quality 800
Root mount waiting for: usbus6 usbus5 usbus4 usbus3 usbus2 usbus1 usbus0
uhub4: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub0: 5 ports with 5 removable, self powered
uhub2: 5 ports with 5 removable, self powered
uhub5: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus6 usbus3 usbus1
uhub6: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
uhub1: 5 ports with 5 removable, self powered
uhub3: 5 ports with 5 removable, self powered
ugen6.2: <Generic> at usbus6
umass0: <Generic Flash Card ReaderWriter, class 0/0, rev 2.01/1.00, addr 2> on usbus6
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ufs/pfsense0 [ro,sync,noatime]...
mountroot: waiting for device /dev/ufs/pfsense0 ...
da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus6 target 0 lun 0
da0: <Multiple Card  Reader 1.00> Removable Direct Access SCSI-4 device
da0: Serial Number 058F63666485
da0: 40.000MB/s transfers
da0: 7600MB (15564800 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 968C)
da0: quirks=0x2<NO_6_BYTE>
Configuring crash dumps...
Mounting filesystems...
Setting up memory disks... done.

     ___
___/ f \
/ p \___/ Sense
\___/   \
    \___/

Welcome to pfSense 2.2-RELEASE  ...
```


----------



## mike99 (Jan 28, 2015)

Try with a USB key with the same result:


```
Copyright (c) 1992-2014 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
        The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE #0: Tue Jan 27 17:06:36 EST 2015
    root@FBSD10.1:/usr/obj/nanobsd.generic/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
FreeBSD clang version 3.4.1 (tags/RELEASE_34/dot1-final 208032) 20140512
CPU: AMD G-T40E Processor (1000.02-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin = "AuthenticAMD"  Id = 0x500f20  Family = 0x14  Model = 0x2  Stepping = 0
  Features=0x178bfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,HTT>
  Features2=0x802209<SSE3,MON,SSSE3,CX16,POPCNT>
  AMD Features=0x2e500800<SYSCALL,NX,MMX+,FFXSR,Page1GB,RDTSCP,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x35ff<LAHF,CMP,SVM,ExtAPIC,CR8,ABM,SSE4A,MAS,Prefetch,IBS,SKINIT,WDT>
  TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
real memory  = 2115297280 (2017 MB)
avail memory = 2019684352 (1926 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 400
ACPI APIC Table: <CORE   COREBOOT>
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 2 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 2 core(s)
 cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
 cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  1
random device not loaded; using insecure entropy
ioapic0 <Version 2.1> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
kbd0 at kbdmux0
random: <Software, Yarrow> initialized
module_register_init: MOD_LOAD (vesa, 0xffffffff80d942e0, 0) error 19
acpi0: <CORE COREBOOT> on motherboard
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x71 irq 8 on acpi0
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43 irq 0 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 900
acpi_timer0: <32-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x808-0x80b on acpi0
hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 950
Event timer "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 550
Event timer "HPET1" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 450
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 4.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
re0: <RealTek 8168/8111 B/C/CP/D/DP/E/F/G PCIe Gigabit Ethernet> port 0x1000-0x10ff mem 0xf7a00000-0xf7a00fff,0xf7900000-0xf7903fff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci1
re0: Using 1 MSI-X message
re0: ASPM disabled
re0: Chip rev. 0x2c000000
re0: MAC rev. 0x00200000
miibus0: <MII bus> on re0
rgephy0: <RTL8169S/8110S/8211 1000BASE-T media interface> PHY 1 on miibus0
rgephy0:  none, 10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 10baseT-FDX-flow, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 100baseTX-FDX-flow, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-master, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, 1000bw
re0: Ethernet address: 00:0d:b9:35:29:e0
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 17 at device 5.0 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
re1: <RealTek 8168/8111 B/C/CP/D/DP/E/F/G PCIe Gigabit Ethernet> port 0x2000-0x20ff mem 0xf7c00000-0xf7c00fff,0xf7b00000-0xf7b03fff irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci2
re1: Using 1 MSI-X message
re1: ASPM disabled
re1: Chip rev. 0x2c000000
re1: MAC rev. 0x00200000
miibus1: <MII bus> on re1
rgephy1: <RTL8169S/8110S/8211 1000BASE-T media interface> PHY 1 on miibus1
rgephy1:  none, 10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 10baseT-FDX-flow, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 100baseTX-FDX-flow, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-master, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, 1000bw
re1: Ethernet address: 00:0d:b9:35:29:e1
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 18 at device 6.0 on pci0
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
re2: <RealTek 8168/8111 B/C/CP/D/DP/E/F/G PCIe Gigabit Ethernet> port 0x3000-0x30ff mem 0xf7e00000-0xf7e00fff,0xf7d00000-0xf7d03fff irq 18 at device 0.0 on pci3
re2: Using 1 MSI-X message
re2: ASPM disabled
re2: Chip rev. 0x2c000000
re2: MAC rev. 0x00200000
miibus2: <MII bus> on re2
rgephy2: <RTL8169S/8110S/8211 1000BASE-T media interface> PHY 1 on miibus2
rgephy2:  none, 10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 10baseT-FDX-flow, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 100baseTX-FDX-flow, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-master, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, 1000bw
re2: Ethernet address: 00:0d:b9:35:29:e2
ahci0: <AMD SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 AHCI SATA controller> port 0x4010-0x4017,0x4020-0x4023,0x4018-0x401f,0x4024-0x4027,0x4000-0x400f mem 0xf7f08000-0xf7f083ff irq 19 at device 17.0
ahci0: AHCI v1.20 with 6 6Gbps ports, Port Multiplier supported
ahcich0: <AHCI channel> at channel 0 on ahci0
ahcich1: <AHCI channel> at channel 1 on ahci0
ahcich2: <AHCI channel> at channel 2 on ahci0
ahcich3: <AHCI channel> at channel 3 on ahci0
ahcich4: <AHCI channel> at channel 4 on ahci0
ahcich5: <AHCI channel> at channel 5 on ahci0
ohci0: <AMD SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB controller> mem 0xf7f04000-0xf7f04fff irq 18 at device 18.0 on pci0
usbus0 on ohci0
ehci0: <AMD SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xf7f08400-0xf7f084ff irq 17 at device 18.2 on pci0
usbus1: EHCI version 1.0
usbus1 on ehci0
ohci1: <AMD SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB controller> mem 0xf7f05000-0xf7f05fff irq 18 at device 19.0 on pci0
usbus2 on ohci1
ehci1: <AMD SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xf7f08500-0xf7f085ff irq 17 at device 19.2 on pci0
usbus3: EHCI version 1.0
usbus3 on ehci1
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 20.3 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
pcib4: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 20.4 on pci0
pci4: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib4
ohci2: <AMD SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB controller> mem 0xf7f06000-0xf7f06fff irq 18 at device 20.5 on pci0
usbus4 on ohci2
pcib5: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 21.0 on pci0
pci5: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib5
ohci3: <AMD SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB controller> mem 0xf7f07000-0xf7f07fff at device 22.0 on pci0
usbus5 on ohci3
ehci2: <AMD SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xf7f08600-0xf7f086ff at device 22.2 on pci0
usbus6: EHCI version 1.0
usbus6 on ehci2
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
orm0: <ISA Option ROM> at iomem 0xee800-0xeffff on isa0
ppc0: cannot reserve I/O port range
uart0: <16550 or compatible> at port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on isa0
uart0: console (115200,n,8,1)
uart1: <16550 or compatible> at port 0x2f8-0x2ff irq 3 on isa0
acpi_throttle0: <ACPI CPU Throttling> on cpu0
acpi_throttle1: <ACPI CPU Throttling> on cpu1
acpi_throttle1: failed to attach P_CNT
device_attach: acpi_throttle1 attach returned 6
random: unblocking device.
usbus0: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
usbus1: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
usbus2: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus3: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
ugen0.1: <ATI> at usbus0
uhub0: <ATI OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ugen1.1: <ATI> at usbus1
uhub1: <ATI EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
ugen2.1: <ATI> at usbus2
uhub2: <ATI OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus2
ugen3.1: <ATI> at usbus3
uhub3: <ATI EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus3
usbus4: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus5: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus6: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
ugen4.1: <ATI> at usbus4
uhub4: <ATI OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus4
ugen5.1: <ATI> at usbus5
uhub5: <ATI OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus5
ugen6.1: <ATI> at usbus6
uhub6: <ATI EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus6
uhub4: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub0: 5 ports with 5 removable, self powered
uhub2: 5 ports with 5 removable, self powered
uhub5: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
Timecounter "TSC" frequency 1000019840 Hz quality 800
Root mount waiting for: usbus6 usbus3 usbus1
Root mount waiting for: usbus6 usbus3 usbus1
uhub6: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
uhub1: 5 ports with 5 removable, self powered
uhub3: 5 ports with 5 removable, self powered
ugen6.2: <Generic> at usbus6
umass0: <Generic Flash Card ReaderWriter, class 0/0, rev 2.01/1.00, addr 2> on usbus6
umass0:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x4001
umass0:6:0:-1: Attached to scbus6
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus6 target 0 lun 0
da0: <Multiple Card  Reader 1.00> Removable Direct Access SCSI-4 device 
da0: Serial Number 058F63666485
da0: 40.000MB/s transfers
da0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
da0: quirks=0x2<NO_6_BYTE>
ugen1.2: <Generic> at usbus1
umass1: <Generic Mass Storage, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.05, addr 2> on usbus1
umass1:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x4101
umass1:7:1:-1: Attached to scbus7
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ad0s1a [ro]...
mountroot: waiting for device /dev/ad0s1a ...
da1 at umass-sim1 bus 1 scbus7 target 0 lun 0
da1: <Generic Flash Disk 8.07> Removable Direct Access SCSI-4 device 
da1: Serial Number BEFEDE2F
da1: 40.000MB/s transfers
da1: 7681MB (15730688 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 979C)
da1: quirks=0x2<NO_6_BYTE>
Mounting from ufs:/dev/ad0s1a failed with error 19.

Loader variables:
  vfs.root.mountfrom=ufs:/dev/ad0s1a
  vfs.root.mountfrom.options=ro

Manual root filesystem specification:
  <fstype>:<device> [options]
      Mount <device> using filesystem <fstype>
      and with the specified (optional) option list.

    eg. ufs:/dev/da0s1a
        zfs:tank
        cd9660:/dev/acd0 ro
          (which is equivalent to: mount -t cd9660 -o ro /dev/acd0 /)

  ?               List valid disk boot devices
  .               Yield 1 second (for background tasks)
  <empty line>    Abort manual input

mountroot>
```


----------



## mike99 (Jan 28, 2015)

Just saw this error:


```
mount: /dev/ad0s3: No such file or directory
mount -o ro /dev/ad0s3 /conf/default/etc failed: dropping into /bin/sh
```

While my device is da0, not ad0. Maybe the flash device must be specified? I will look at the FlashDevice.sub script.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 28, 2015)

Please see FreeBSD Labeled Filesystems.


----------



## mike99 (Jan 28, 2015)

I think I found the answer, I must add

```
NANO_DRIVE=da0
```
to the config file. It's not in the NanoBSD doc:
https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/articles/nanobsd/howto.html
also not on this doc that I found the link on this forum:
http://www.bsdcan.org/2006/papers/nanobsd.pdf
but I found it by searching "ad0" in the nanobsd.sh file and also some other options not documented like partition size for config, etc.

I'm building a new image right now to test it.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 29, 2015)

It will still fail if it comes up as anything other than da0.  That is what labels fix.


----------



## junovitch@ (Jan 29, 2015)

My hardware is more or less static so I don't have much risk in things changing or shuffling around.  Labels, as wblock@ mentioned, does make sense as the most technically correct and robust solution.  However in the meantime, this is the top of my configuration on what I use to build NanoBSD images for my home router (a Soekris with a 16GB SSD).


```
NANO_NAME=soekris
NANO_ARCH=i386
NANO_MODULES=default

# ada0: 15104MB (30932992 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
NANO_DRIVE=ada0
NANO_MEDIASIZE=30932992
# 32MB
NANO_RAM_ETCSIZE=65536
# 384MB
NANO_RAM_TMPVARSIZE=781932
# 3 GB Data partition
NANO_CODESIZE=6291456
# Zero out second disk partition for better compression
NANO_INIT_IMG2=0
# 512 MB Reserve for CONF partition
NANO_CONFSIZE=1048576
# Remainder for Data rw mounted partition
NANO_DATASIZE=-1
```


----------



## mike99 (Jan 29, 2015)

wblock@, checked it too fast, labels is really interesting, it should be by default in NanoBSD. Thanks for the tip. Unlike junovitch, I want to test NanoBSD on several device including PCEngine APU, J1900 board from Lanner and iBase and also on our current edge router.

junovitch, thanks for sharing your config. I will explore more option as soon as I can have a image that boot without problem.


----------



## mike99 (Jan 29, 2015)

I found this in nanobsd.sh. I will try it tomorrow:


```
# Set NANO_LABEL to non-blank to form the basis for using /dev/ufs/label
# in preference to /dev/${NANO_DRIVE}
# Root partition will be ${NANO_LABEL}s{1,2}
# /cfg partition will be ${NANO_LABEL}s3
# /data partition will be ${NANO_LABEL}s4
NANO_LABEL=""
```


----------

